# :)



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

This post was at first a miss-post, but now it's a post for all our troops in Iraq, to have them home safe and back to their families and daily lives.
JCC


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh really, a buddy i knew since elementary school is in kosovo and his unit isnt trained to be in military combat so in december they will be and he is heading over there...it sucks.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, hopefully he'll be alright, we all just need to pray for everyone in combat, it's not fun,
JCC


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

you dont really think about it too much but when someone you know gets in there then i start thinkin of it more.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

*yep...*

yeah, I hate people that think war is a good thing, but then they realize it's not when someone close to them gets sent in and doesn't come back. I just hope it never happens to anyone, neither them not coming back or someone they know,
JCC


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

BOMB SADAAM!!!


----------

